# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  Άδεια για marine vhf

## mits

Καλησπέρα. 

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής: Για να αποκτήσεις πομποδέκτη vhf marine σε περίπτωση που διαθέτεις κάποιο σκάφος, χρειάζεσαι κάποιου είδους άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη; Ή σε καλύπτει η άδεια του σκάφους; Στα μαγαζιά σου πουλάνε τέτοιου είδους πομποδέκτες ελεύθερα, ή πρέπει να τους δείξεις κάτι (τυπικά τουλάχιστον);

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## waverunner

Πρέπει να είσαι κάτοχος εγγεγραμένου σκάφους για να μπορείς να έχεις νόμιμα marine vhf.
Δηλαδή η άδεια που βγαίνει είναι για το συγκεκριμένο σκάφος για το οποίο θα κάνεις την αίτηση. Δεν βγάινει πάνω σε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο άτομο.
Με άλλα λόγια τον ασύρματο τον χρησιμοποιείς μόνο όταν είσαι στο σκάφος, και όχι από το σπίτι, η για πλάκα.
Αν το σκαφος σου είναι πάνω από 6 μέτρα, είσαι υπόχρεος να αγοράσεις σταθερό marine vhf. Η από το τι κάνεις, δηλαδή αν ψαρεύεις π.χ. σε μεγάλες αποστάσεις, θα πάρεις έναν σταθερό, που θα σε ακούσουν αν συμβει κάτι μέχρι την ακτή.
Μπορείς να αγοράσεις κανονικα, χωρις να δείξεις κάτι.Εγώ αγοράζω από το ιντερνετ, ερχεται πολύ πιο φτηνά, χωρις κανένα πρόβλημα.

Καλύτερα όμως΄κάνε και ένα τηλεφώνημα στο τμήμα εμπορικής ναυτιλίας της περιοχής σου,να σου πουν με ακρίβεια τι δικαιολογητικά χρειάζεσαι, από που συμπληρώνεις αίτηση κτλ.

----------


## aeonios

Συμφωνώ 100% με τον Ανδρέα. Επίσης με την άδεια ραδιοερασιτέχνη ΔΕΝ επιτρέπεται να μιλάμε στις συχνότητες marine. Eίναι τελείως διαφορετικό πράγμα και αναφέρονται σαν έννοιες σε άλλες υπηρεσίες.

----------


## mits

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις! Δηλαδή δεν αρκεί να έχεις το σκάφος, πρέπει να κάνεις και αίτηση για άδεια για το vhf. Αυτή γίνεται στα κατά τόπους λιμεναρχεία να υποθέσω; Δε δίνεις όμως κάποιου είδους εξετάσεις;

Τα φορητά τι εμβέλεια έχουν περίπου;  Βγαίνουν με στάνταρ ισχύ; Ένα φορητό μπορεί να πάρει κεραία εξωτερική; Θα βελτιωθεί έτσι η εμβέλειά του; (Γιατί ένα βαρκάκι θέλω να πάρω 4,5 μέτρα, που να του βάλω σταθερό :Wink:

----------


## aeonios

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις! Δηλαδή δεν αρκεί να έχεις το σκάφος, πρέπει να κάνεις και αίτηση για άδεια για το vhf. Αυτή γίνεται στα κατά τόπους λιμεναρχεία να υποθέσω; Δε δίνεις όμως κάποιου είδους εξετάσεις;
> 
> Τα φορητά τι εμβέλεια έχουν περίπου; Βγαίνουν με στάνταρ ισχύ; Ένα φορητό μπορεί να πάρει κεραία εξωτερική; Θα βελτιωθεί έτσι η εμβέλειά του; (Γιατί ένα βαρκάκι θέλω να πάρω 4,5 μέτρα, που να του βάλω σταθερό



Πας στο Λιμεναρχείο προσκομίζοντας την απόδειξη αγοράς ή δήλωση μεταβίβασης για να μην πει κανείς πως το κλέψανε από καμιά μαρίνα, το πιστοποιητικό CE αν δεν είναι πάνω σε ταμπελάκι, και την άδεια εκτέλεσης πλόων, τα υπόλοιπα είναι δική τους δουλειά!
Προσοχή όμως, η άδεια βγαίνει για χρήση μέσα στο σκάφος και όχι στο μπαράκι της παραλίας (το λέω γενικά για να μην γίνει καμιά παρεξήγηση!)

Ενα φορητάκι μπορεί να πάρει εξωτερική κεραία και να δουλεύει καλύτερα.
Μπορείς να βάλεις σταθερό σε ειδική βάση που να το παίρνεις μαζί σου μετά όταν αφήνεις το βαρκάκι για να μην στο κλέψουν σε καμιά μαρίνα.Πιστεύω σε κάποιο μαγαζί να σε διαφωτήσουν καλύτερα.
Εμβέλεια τυπικά έχουν ανάλογα την ισχύ την κεραία και τις συνθήκες τοπικά αλλά πάρα πολύ χοντρικά με ένα φορητάκι θα μιλάς ως εκεί που έχεις οπτικό ορίζοντα.

Αν το αγοράσεις απο ebay είναι πάρα πολύ φτηνότερο!

----------


## mits

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τη διευκρίνιση! Κάτι τελευταίο, αυτά φαντάζομαι είναι για περιπτώσεις ανάγκης, όχι για να μιλάς με το φίλο σου στη διπλανή βάρκα ή με τη γυναίκα σου στο σπίτι (έλα, έπιασες κανά ψάρι  :Tongue:  και τέτοια), σωστά;

----------


## antonis_p

υπάρχουν κανάλια που απαγορεύεται κάθε χρήση,
υπάρχουν άλλα που υπάρχουν μόνο για καταστάσεις emergency
και υπάρχουν άλλα που μπορείς να πεις οτι θέλεις στα πλαίσια της ευπρέπειας...

----------


## waverunner

Βασικά είσαι υποχρεος πάντα να είσαι στο κανάλι 16, ώστε να ακούσεις κάποιον που μπορεί να τύχει να εκμπέμψει για βοήθεια, η να ακούσεις κάποια ανακοινωση που υα εκπέμψει π.χ. το λιμενικό.
Στο κανάλι 16 μιλάς *μόνο* αν θέλεις να καλέσεις βοήθεια, η να απαντήσεις σε κάποιον που καλεί για βοήθεια. (όπου αφού θα μιλήσετε με την ομάδα διάσωσης θα μεταβείτε σε άλλο καναλι , ώστε το 16 να μείνει ελεύθερο για τυχόν αλλο περιστατικο).
Για κλήση βοήθειας στο κανάλι 16, *μόνο αν κινδυνεύουν ανθρώπινες ζωές* φωνάζεις : *may day, may day, may day*  3φορές, το όνομα και τα διακριτικά του σκάφους σου,και ότα λάβεις απάντηση λες  την τοποθεσία που είσαι και μια περιγραφη του τι συμβαίνει.
Αν απλά τέλειωσαν τα κάυσιμα, ή σε "έπιασε"  μεγάλη κακοκαιρία, η έχεις μηχανικό πρόβλημα, φωνάζεις : *pan , pan, pan* 3 φορές και μετά την ίδια διαδικασία όπως πιο πάνω. 
Αν απλά θέλεις να μιλήσεις με κάποιο άλλο σκάφος χρησιμοποιείς τα καναλια 71,72,73,74,77 μονο για όσο χρειαζεται και όχι άσκοπα.

----------


## mits

Ωραία.. Μένει να επιλέξω μοντέλο (πρώτα βέβαια πρέπει να πάρω τη βάρκα!  :Lol:  )

ΥΓ. Πριν λίγο άκουγα στο 25 ανακοινώσεις...

----------


## Γαληνίτης

Τί δουλειά έχουν τα θέματα τα σχετικά με *marine* με την ενότητα *Ραδιοερασιτεχνισμός*;

----------


## aeonios

Το θέμα μεταφέρθηκε σε άλλη κατηγορία.

----------


## lcharal

Καλημέρα...
Επαναφέρω το θέμα γιατί με ενδιαφέρει άμεσα. 
Μπορεί κάποιος γνώστης του θέματος να συνοψίσει γράφοντάς μας ακριβώς τι χρειάζεται για να τοποθετηθεί κάποιο MARINE VHF σε ταχύπλοο σκάφος? Επικοινώνησα με το τοπικό λιμεναρχείο, αλλά ο συγκεκριμένος υπάλληλος μάλον δεν ήταν ενημερωμένος επί του θέματος και έλεγε, άλλα αντί άλλων... 
Θα παρακαλούσα κάποιο γνώστη του θέματος να βοηθήσει για να προχωρήσω παρακάτω.
Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## antonis_p

http://www.ribandsea.com/law/50--vhf.html

----------

lcharal (12-06-13)

----------


## Xarry

(για να μην ανοιξω νεο θεμα)


Σε ενα κτηριο οπου στεγαζεται σχολη χειριστων ταχυπλοων και λοιπων ναυτικων ζητηματων υπαρχει η αναγκη ακροασης του Πειραιας traffic και λοιπων marine καναλιων.


Το κτηριο συμφωνα με το Google Earth βρισκεται σε ευθεια απο το λιμανι του Πειραια περιπου 7,5 χλμ. Με φορητα marine παντως οριακα ακους και οχι παντα.


Το σκεπτικο ειναι να εγκατασταθει μια κεραια στην ταρατσα και ενας πομποδεκτης (οχι marine κατα προτιμιση) ο οποιος θα συντονιζεται στις συχνοτητες εκπομπης μονο του traffic και των αλλων καναλιων.


Οι λογοι που προτιμαται μη marine συσκευη ειναι το κοστος και κυριως το οτι θα ειναι λιγο δυσκολο εως αδυνατο να εκπεψει καποιος πραγμα που δεν θελουμε (θυμιζω χρειαζομαστε μονο ακροαση).


Το θεμα ειναι αν η παραπανω συνθεση θα εχει αποτελεσμα γνωμονας ειναι βασικα το χαμηλο κοστος.






Μην αναφερετε θεματα νομιμοτητας, τα γνωριζουν οι αρμοδιοι απο πρωτο χερι. Αλλωστε και marine εργαλειο να εγκατασταθει παρανομο θα ειναι γιατι
οι αδεια του "παντρευεται" μονο με σκαφος. Αλλωστε για την ιστορια αν ποτε  εφαρμοστει ο isps ο οποιος υποτιθεται ισχυει και φτιαχτει η αναλογη υποδομη θα ¨βγουνε¨ οι συνομιλιες στον αερα του ιντερνετ οπως γινεται και με τα air traffic control.

----------


## lepouras

εφόσον δεν θέλετε εκπομπή και για να μην μπει κανένας στον πειρασμό να πατήσει το κουμπί πάρτε σκάνερ.

https://www.smart-tech.gr/Scanning-Receivers/
http://www.dxsignal.gr/%CE%94%CE%AD%...%BF%CE%AF.html

----------


## Xarry

Δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα αλλα λεω μιας και θα αγοραστει εργαλειο ας εχει φουλ δυνατοτητες για μελλοντικη χρηση.

----------


## pstratos

Αν θυμάμαι καλά υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για σταθερό marine σε ομίλους, ναυτιλειακές, φυλάκια, φάροι κλπ. Δε ρωτάς μέχρι το πλησιέστερο λιμεναρχείο? Τώρα η σχολή χειριστών ίσως να μην εμπίπτει αλλά αν δεν εκπέμπετε?.  Πάντως σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση, είχα εγκαταστήσει ένα απλό VHF που χειρουργικά είχα απομονώσει το PTT   :Cool:

----------


## Xarry

Σε ομιλους και σωματεια και λοιπα χρησιμοποιουν ελευθερα το ξερω, οι ανθρωποι που το ζητανε μια ζωη με ενα ασυρματο στο χερι ειναι και μεσα στα λιμαναρχεια δεν εχουμε προβλημα με την νομιμοτητα του θεματος.

Ο προβληματισμος ειναι οτι θελουμε κατι να δουλευει στην αποσταση που θα ειναι με το μικροτερο δυνατο κοστος.

----------


## pstratos

Μια κατευθυντική VHF προς τον Πειραιά πχ? (Μόνο το trafic στο 13 θέλετε?)  Πάρτε και ένα φορητό - τα περισσότερα ίδια ευαισθησία έχουν στην λήψη.

----------


## antonis_p

Ένα οποιοδήποτε ραδιοερασιτεχνικό VHF ακούει στις συχνότητες που σε ενδιαφέρουν, και αν δεν έχει πειραχτεί, δεν εκπέμπει.
Κανονικά η απόσταση που σε ενδιαφέρει είναι μέσα στην εμβέλεια οποιουδήποτε σταθμού με εξωτερική κεραία.
Θεωρώ πως εννοείς οτι θα χρησιμοποιήσεις κάποια εξωτερική κεραία και κάποιο προκοπής καλώδιο (πχ RG213) που θα την συνδέει με τον πομποδέκτη.

Επίσης,
α) Η κεραία δεν θα είναι για ραδιοερασιτεχνική χρήση αλλά για την περιοχή συχνοτήτων που σε ενδιαφέρει.
β) ο πομποδέκτης που θα "συνεργαστεί" με την εξωτερική κεραία, θα είναι mobile. *(όχι φορητός)*

----------


## Xarry

> αν δεν έχει πειραχτεί, δεν εκπέμπει.
> 
> α) Η κεραία δεν θα είναι για ραδιοερασιτεχνική χρήση
> β) ο πομποδέκτης που θα "συνεργαστεί" με την εξωτερική κεραία, θα είναι mobile. *(όχι φορητός)*



Τι εννοεις να πειραχτει για να εκπεμπει;
Τι ειδους κεραια πρεπει να χρησιμοποιηθει;

Παντως τα Baofeng uv-82 και 5r προσπαθησα να συντονισω στη συχνοτητα εκπομπης του τραφικ (156.650) αλλα ενω βρισκεται εντος του ευρους και των 2 συσκευων λογο του βηματος (????) δεν μπορει να πιασει τη συγκεκριμενη συχνοτητα.

----------


## SRF

> Τι εννοεις να πειραχτει για να εκπεμπει;
> Τι ειδους κεραια πρεπει να χρησιμοποιηθει;
> 
> Παντως τα Baofeng uv-82 και 5r προσπαθησα να συντονισω στη συχνοτητα εκπομπης του τραφικ (*156.650*) αλλα ενω βρισκεται εντος του ευρους και των 2 συσκευων λογο του βηματος (????) δεν μπορει να πιασει τη συγκεκριμενη συχνοτητα.



Κάτι δεν κάνεις σωστά!  Αυτή η συχνότητα είναι βέβαιο ότι προγραμματίζεται σε αυτά που λες! 
Στην οθόνη τους δηλαδή τι συχνότητα γράφουν όταν τα δοκιμάζεις όπως λες? Άλλη?

----------


## antonis_p

> Τι εννοεις να πειραχτει για να εκπεμπει;
> Τι ειδους κεραια πρεπει να χρησιμοποιηθει;
> 
> Παντως τα Baofeng uv-82 και 5r προσπαθησα να συντονισω στη συχνοτητα εκπομπης του τραφικ (156.650) αλλα ενω βρισκεται εντος του ευρους και των 2 συσκευων λογο του βηματος (????) δεν μπορει να πιασει τη συγκεκριμενη συχνοτητα.



Οι ραδιοερασιτεχνικοί πομποδέκτες έχουν extended λήψη και ακούν τις marine συχνότητες αλλά πωλούνται με δυνατότητα εκπομπής μόνο στην ραδιοερασιτεχνική μπάντα. Για την Ευρώπη αυτή είναι 144-146 MHz. Επειδή οι κατασκευαστές θέλουν να καλύψουν και άλλες ανάγκες, όπως η δική σου, αλλά να μπορούν να πουλήσουν νόμιμα τα μηχανήματά τους στην αγορά, έχουν φροντίσει ώστε να υπάρχει δυνατότητα με κάποιο εύκολο modification, οι πομποδέκτες να μπορούν να εκπέμπουν όπου ακούν. Αυτό συνήθως (το modification) το κάνουν οι έμποροι ακόμα και αν δεν τους το ζητήσεις! Από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα!

Για την κεραία. Google "marine VHF antenna". Οι κεραίες γενικά, δουλεύουν σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές συχνοτήτων. Αυτή που θα σου προσφέρουν, φρόντισε σύμφωνα με τα specifications να λειτουργεί στην marine μπάντα.

Το baofeng δεν την ακούει ή δεν εκπέμπει κιόλας;

----------


## antonis_p

Στο παρακάτω video το baofeng χρησιμοποιείται σε marine συχνότητα αλλά *πρόσεξε*, έχει άλλη κεραία

----------


## Xarry

> Κάτι δεν κάνεις σωστά!  Αυτή η συχνότητα είναι βέβαιο ότι προγραμματίζεται σε αυτά που λες! 
> Στην οθόνη τους δηλαδή τι συχνότητα γράφουν όταν τα δοκιμάζεις όπως λες? Άλλη?



Προσπαθουσα να συντονισω στην 156.650 και οποια επιλογη και να ειχα στο step δεν την επιανα, η πηγαινα πιο χαμηλα η πιο ψηλα.





> Οι ραδιοερασιτεχνικοί πομποδέκτες έχουν extended λήψη και ακούν τις marine συχνότητες αλλά πωλούνται με δυνατότητα εκπομπής μόνο στην ραδιοερασιτεχνική μπάντα. Για την Ευρώπη αυτή είναι 144-146 MHz. Επειδή οι κατασκευαστές θέλουν να καλύψουν και άλλες ανάγκες, όπως η δική σου, αλλά να μπορούν να πουλήσουν νόμιμα τα μηχανήματά τους στην αγορά, έχουν φροντίσει ώστε να υπάρχει δυνατότητα με κάποιο εύκολο modification, οι πομποδέκτες να μπορούν να εκπέμπουν όπου ακούν. Αυτό συνήθως (το modification) το κάνουν οι έμποροι ακόμα και αν δεν τους το ζητήσεις! Από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα!
> 
> Για την κεραία. Google "marine VHF antenna". Οι κεραίες γενικά, δουλεύουν σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές συχνοτήτων. Αυτή που θα σου προσφέρουν, φρόντισε σύμφωνα με τα specifications να λειτουργεί στην marine μπάντα.
> 
> Το baofeng δεν την ακούει ή δεν εκπέμπει κιόλας;



Οι baofeng που δοκιμασα πηγαιναν πολυ παραπανω απο τους 146 αλλα ειχα το προβλημα που λεω παραπανω και σιγουρα δεν ηταν "πειραγμενοι".
Υπαρχει περιπτωση με ενα χειρος σαν τα baofeng να πιανουμε σε ισογειο;
Το βλεπω χλωμο να "εγκριθει" να μπει κεραια.

----------


## matthew

> Προσπαθουσα να συντονισω στην 156.650 και οποια επιλογη και να ειχα στο step δεν την επιανα, η πηγαινα πιο χαμηλα η πιο ψηλα.



Όποιο βήμα και να βάλεις, με εξαίρεση το 8,33 kHz που δεν υποστηρίζουν ούτως ή άλλως, πηγαίνουν σε αυτή τη συχνότητα. Δοκίμασε να πληκτρολογήσεις κατευθείαν τη συχνότητα και αν δεν συντονίσει τότε κάποια ρύθμιση έχεις πειράξει όπως είπε και ο SRF.  :Think:  Μάλλον πρέπει να το έχεις βάλει να σου δείχνει τα κανάλια από τις μνήμες και θα πρέπει να το γυρίσεις στο VFO για να βάλεις τη συχνότητα που θες.  :Unsure:

----------


## Xarry

Οκ θα προσπαθησω να το δοκιμασω.
Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τις πολυ χρησιμες πληροφοριες σας.

----------


## antonis_p

> Υπαρχει περιπτωση με ενα χειρος σαν τα baofeng να πιανουμε σε ισογειο;
> Το βλεπω χλωμο να "εγκριθει" να μπει κεραια.



Αυτή η ερώτηση *δεν μπορεί να απαντηθεί*. Υπάρχουν πολλοί παράγοντες που το επηρεάζουν.
Η θέση και η απολαβή της κεραίας που εκπέμπει. Η ισχύς της εκπομπής. Ο περιβάλλοντας χώρος. Η απόσταση.

----------


## pstratos

To κτήριο κεντρική τηλεόρασης έχει? Μήπως ακόμα έχει την VHF??   :Wink:  Αν ναι γύρνα την να κοιτάει κατά ΟΛΠ πλευρά  :Tongue2:

----------


## Xarry

Μπηκε προσφατα κεραια και τηλεοραση στο χωρο, αλλα πως μπορει να βοηθησει;

----------


## pstratos

Τα marine VHF είναι ακριβώς κάτω από την VHF III band. Οπότε η VHF TV κεραία σου λαμβάνει (όχι με πλήρη απολαβή) και την VHF marine. (μη σου πω οτι κατεβαίνει ίσα με τα FM). Οπότε δεν χάνεις τίποτα με μια δοκιμή - ΓΙΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ PTT!!!

Δείτε αυτό http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pacific-Aeri...-/361596789179   για να καταλάβετε που το πάω

----------


## nick1974

> Βασικά είσαι υποχρεος πάντα να είσαι στο κανάλι 16, ώστε να ακούσεις κάποιον που μπορεί να τύχει να εκμπέμψει για βοήθεια, η να ακούσεις κάποια ανακοινωση που υα εκπέμψει π.χ. το λιμενικό.
> Στο κανάλι 16 μιλάς *μόνο* αν θέλεις να καλέσεις βοήθεια, η να απαντήσεις σε κάποιον που καλεί για βοήθεια. (όπου αφού θα μιλήσετε με την ομάδα διάσωσης θα μεταβείτε σε άλλο καναλι , ώστε το 16 να μείνει ελεύθερο για τυχόν αλλο περιστατικο).
> Για κλήση βοήθειας στο κανάλι 16, *μόνο αν κινδυνεύουν ανθρώπινες ζωές* φωνάζεις : *may day, may day, may day*  3φορές, το όνομα και τα διακριτικά του σκάφους σου,και ότα λάβεις απάντηση λες  την τοποθεσία που είσαι και μια περιγραφη του τι συμβαίνει.
> Αν απλά τέλειωσαν τα κάυσιμα, ή σε "έπιασε"  μεγάλη κακοκαιρία, η έχεις μηχανικό πρόβλημα, φωνάζεις : *pan , pan, pan* 3 φορές και μετά την ίδια διαδικασία όπως πιο πάνω. 
> Αν απλά θέλεις να μιλήσεις με κάποιο άλλο σκάφος χρησιμοποιείς τα καναλια 71,72,73,74,77 μονο για όσο χρειαζεται και όχι άσκοπα.



στο 16 μπορεις να κανεις πολυ περισσοτερα πραγματα, απλα απαγορευεται να παραμεινεις. Εκει ακουνε ολοι κι εκει θα φωναξεις οποιον θες για να του πεις σε ποιο καναλι θα μιλησετε. Το καναλι κινδυνου που απαγορευεται να πατησει καποιος ειναι το 70

----------


## Xarry

> ΓΙΑ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΜΗΝ ΠΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ PTT!!!



Εχει μικρη αντισταση η κεραια και θα την ακουσει η συσκευη;

Παντως κατι αλλο που δεν ξερω κατα ποσο επηρεαζει ειναι το περιφημο squelch που εχουν ολοι οι marine πομποδεκτες.

----------


## pstratos

Η συσκευή, ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΤΗΛΕΟΠΤΙΚΟΙ ΔΕΚΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΦΑΝΕ 5W ΣΤΗΝ ΕΙΣΟΔΟ.

----------


## antonis_p

Η ιδέα με την κεραία της TV είναι πολύ έξυπνη, αλλά έχει ρίσκο.
Εσύ μπορεί να είναι ψυλλιασμένος αλλά κάποιος θα την κάνει ....
Όταν εσύ δεν θα είσαι εκεί, κάποιος θα "πειραματιστεί" ...

Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις σε ένα κάγκελο στην ταράτσα ή κάποια άλλη μεταλλική επιφάνεια
κάτι σαν αυτό;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marine-Band-...lSej96&vxp=mtr

----------


## Xarry

Επειδη δεν θα ειμαι και ποτε καλο θα ηταν κατι πιο ασφαλες.
Με μια τετοια κεραια στο ισογειο θα πιανω; Εγω πιστευω οχι.

----------

